# Text freistellen



## Chalcedon (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

Kann ich Text in Photoshop freizustellen. Für das Freistellen des Textes bin ich anscheinend wohl zu blöd, denn über "Alpha Kanal und Co" ist der zwar transparent, aber sieht auch zerrissen und krank aus.

Bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Adrian


----------



## thecamillo (28. Juli 2005)

Meinst du jetzt, wenn du eine PSD Datei mit einer Textebene hast oder generell Bilder?

Bein Textebenen würde ich nix freistellen, da der Hintergrund sowiso standardgemäß transparent erscheint! Wenn du hingegen einem z.B. Flyer die Schrift extrahieren willst, würde ich Dir das über die Pfadauswahl bzw. das Pfade-Werkzeug empfehlen! Diese Technik ist zwar veraltet bietet aber lt. Praxis sehr viel exateres Arbeiten als selektive Auswahlverfahren!

cu thecamillo


----------



## Frapet (28. Juli 2005)

Wenn du das Bild posten würdest, würde ich mir leichter tun. Aber egal, ich probier es so zu erklären.
Es gibt verschiedene Freistellmethoden.
1.Lasso: Nur für ungenaue Auswahl, ausser du lässt dir Zeit (ist find ich auch so eine Art letzte Rettung, falls alle anderen Methoden fehlschlagen...  )
2.Polygon Lasso: Schon genauer und ein bisschen schöner zu verwenden (du musst nicht die ganze Zeit auf der Maustaste bleiben, was manchmal einen Krampf verursacht, zumindest bei mir...)
3. Magnetisches Lasso: Realtiv genau, wenn der Kontrast zum Hintergrund stimmt.
4. Filter-Extrahieren: Verwende ich sehr oft, weil es (bei gutem Kontrast) tolle Ergebnisse liefert, und auch dann das bearbeiten des Ergebnisses geht gut von der Hand. Für Text aber weniger geeignet.
5. Ebenen & Weiche Pinselspitze: Auch so ein Allheilmittel, einfach zu verwenden und eigentlich angenehm.
6. Pfade: siehe oben

So, was du verwenden sollst kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich das Bild nicht kenn.
(Für nähere Angaben zu den einzelnen Methoden benutz mal die Suchfunktion des Forums)


----------



## Chalcedon (29. Juli 2005)

Danke Leute für Eure Antwort.

Ich Hirni habe dann doch herausgefunden, dass man soetwas nicht in Photoshop macht sondern in FreeHand oder Illustrator:

1. Text schreiben
2. in Pfade konvertieren
3. als EPS, oder PNG mit 150 dpi Auflösung exportieren. Der Text ist "freigestellt" da Vektorprogramm.
4. Beispielsweise in Flash importieren und auf die gewünschte Größe skalieren.

Viele Grüße,
Adrian


----------



## thecamillo (29. Juli 2005)

oder gleich in Flash schreiben! I am very


----------



## Frapet (29. Juli 2005)

Ja. gleich im Flash schreiben wär die einfachste Lösung... ich bin auch


----------

